# why pig isn't coming into heat.



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to sows 8 months old. Neither one of them has come into heat yet! I am wondering why, I have heard that it is pretty noticable when they come in. I want to breed one of the ASAP, as I am going to slaughter her as soon as her babies are weaned. The other I want for longterm breeding and will wait until she is over a year. Why would they not have come into their first heat as of yet? Do I need to take them to a boar so he can bring them in or what?? Any help is appreciated!!:stars:


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

What breed?
How much do they weigh at present?
What are the outdoor temperatures at your location?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

The biggest cause of anestrus is over conditioning. If the sows are too fat, they won't cycle.

Jim


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

well, the problem isn't overweight. One is probably about 175-225, I haven't measured lately. The other is about 225-250. It is very hot here though. 100-110 almost every day. But we have had tons and tons of rain which breaks the heat. They are the typical pink meat hogs. I can't remember what the name of them is. They are the most basic though.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

If the are eight months old and only 175 lbs then you may have a gilt that will have an immature/undeveloped Reproductive Tract. Unfortunately, if this is the case, it won't mature. In several reviews of Anestrus conducted by veterinarians with slaughter checks, this was the main reason for culling for lack of cycling.

The heat also can supress estrus.

Have you exposed them to a boar to help stimulate them? The old mantra of "Mix them, Move them, Boar expose them" is a good method to stimulate gilts to cycle.

If they do cycle, I would not breed on the first extrus especially considering their small weight. Wait until the second or third estrus.

Jim


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Heat & humidity are not conducive to reproduction.
If they don't have the size they may not be sexually mature yet.

The *mix them move them Boar expose them is correct.*
Some folks load gilts in the stock trailer and take them for a ride, the stirring up their routine seems to bring them in heat.
I would wait for cooler weather, and try again before sending them off to the locker.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you have sows (have had a litter before) or gilts (never had a litter). Remember that not all gilts are fertile. You may have two who are either late coming into puberty or infertile.

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------

